# Java von Hand installiert: java-config findet es nicht

## r.a.b

Hallo,

bei meinem Rechner mit ppc war es nötig, das Java (von IBM) von Hand ohne emerge zu installieren, da es auf der IBM-Seite für die Version kein tgz-Tarball gab sondern nur eine Version, die mit

```

bash ibm-java-sdk-6.0-9.2-linux-ppc.bin

```

installierbar ist.

Ich machte einen Eintrag in 

```
/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

 damit emerge nicht versucht java zu installieren. Wegen arduino brauche ich ant, ant läßt sich nicht installieren, weil java-config java nicht finden kann.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe, in

```

/etc/bash/bashrc:

export JAVA_HOME=/aux2/ibm-java-ppc-60/bin/java

export JDK_HOME="/aux2/ibm-java-ppc-60"

export GENTOO_VM=/aux2/ibm-java-ppc-60/bin/javac

export GENTOO_VM=/aux2/ibm-java-ppc-60/bin

/etc/java-config-2/build/jdk.conf:

1.6=ibm-java-ppc-60

/etc/java-config-2/build/ibm-java-ppc-60:

ibm-java-ppc-60

```

java befindet sich also in /aux2/ibm-java-ppc-60/, den Namen 

```
 ibm-java-ppc-60 
```

 habe ich mit basename herausgefunden außerdem habe ich einen link in /opt (konnte es dort nicht installieren, kein Platz) mit dem Namen

```
 ibm-jdk-bin 
```

 gemacht.

Trotzdem findet java-config java nicht und emerge ant scheitert, woran kann das liegen?

Danke für jede Antwort

rabe

----------

## Christian99

Vielleicht ist es besser, das Problem mit dem nicht installierbaren java zu fixen, als das problem mit java-config.

dazu zwei fragen: muss es unbedingt ibm java sein?

was genau ist denn das problem wenn du versuchst das zu installieren?

----------

## schmidicom

Als kleiner Tipp:

Wenn Portage nach einer Datei schreit die du unter dem angegebenen Link nicht finden kannst dann benutze solche Suchmaschinen wie die folgenden und such damit nach der Datei. Irgendwo im Internet wird sie sicher noch herumdumpeln und da Portage mithilfe von MD5/SHA die Datei überprüft kann dabei auch nicht viel schiefgehen.

http://www.findthatfile.com/

http://www.filewatcher.com/

----------

## r.a.b

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Sun-java geht bei powerpc nicht, icedtea zu installieren macht unendliche Probleme, es braucht den maskierten gcc4.7. Mehr als 10 Stunden

kompiliert der Computer herum, um mit einem Compilererror zu enden. Gibt es ausser Icedtea Ibm- und Sun-java noch brauchbare Javaalternativen? Bei dem Java-config

steige ich nicht durch, ich arbeite mit perl, php, c, aber nicht mit python.

r.a.be

----------

## r.a.b

Ps

@schmidcom: auch mit den Dateiensuchen fand ich das tgz-Archiv nichr, Java funktionier ja auf meinem Rechner, nur nicht Java-config.

r.a.be

----------

## firefly

Also aus dem ebuild von icedtea kann ich keine Abhängigkeit zu gcc 4.7 erkennen.

Es wird nur >=dev-java/gcj-jdk-4.3 benötigt wobei hier die Version = der installierten gcc version enstpricht.

Und hier hat jemand erklährt wie er icedtea uaf ppc übersetzt bekam: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6700193.html

----------

## r.a.b

@firefly

__Genau__ nach dem bugzilla in dem Thread bin ich vorgegengen, und gentoo will den gcc-4.7.2 installieren. Das ist das Problem:

```

alma portage # emerge -1p dev-java/gcj-jdk "<virtual/jdk-1.6"

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3 [4.6.3] USE="altivec cxx fortran gcj mudflap nls nptl openmp -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto (-multilib) -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-ecj-0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 (-python3_1) (-python3_3)" 

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-java/ecj-gcj-3.6-r1  USE="native" 

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-java/gcj-jdk-4.7.3  USE="-X" 

[ebuild  NS    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0-r1 [1.6.0-r2]

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-java/gcj-jdk (argument)

=dev-java/gcj-jdk-4.7.3 ~ppc

```

Hatte die demaskierung von gcc-4.7.2 wieder entfernt.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich glaube ich hab jetzt verstanden woher dein Problem kommt.

icedtea läst sich nur dann bauen wenn "dev-java/gcj-jdk", "dev-java/icedtea-bin" oder "dev-java/icedtea" schon installiert sind und da im ebuild "dev-java/gcj-jdk" an erster stelle steht versucht er das zu installieren. Aber irgendwie scheint emerge nicht zu bemerken das die Version von gcj-jdk mit der bereits installierten GCC Version übereinstimmen muss.

Installiere mal "dev-java/gcj-jdk-4.6.3" dann müsste sich icedtea bauen lassen ohne gcc-4.7.3. Allerdings könntest du es auch beim gcj-jdk belassen denn dann sollte der ganze Java kram, wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, vom GCC übernommen werden.

----------

## cpr

 *r.a.b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trotzdem findet java-config java nicht und emerge ant scheitert, woran kann das liegen?
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort
> ...

 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem: Habe manuell ein jdk-7u51-linux-arm-vfp-hflt.tar.gz heruntergeladen und will darauf bei zukünftigen emerge-Vorgängen aufbauen.

```
localhost ~ # eselect java-vm show

Current system-vm

  (unset)                   

Current user-vm

  (unset)                   

localhost ~ # java-config --list-available-vms

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

localhost ~ # echo $GENTOO_VM

oracle-jre-bin-1.7.0.5

localhost ~ # echo $JAVA_HOME

/opt/jdk7

localhost ~ # /opt/jdk7/bin/java -version

java version "1.7.0_51"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)

localhost ~ # cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided 

dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.7.0.51
```

icedtea-bin bricht mit Fehlermeldungen bei unpack ab.

Kompilieren ist auf dem Raspberry Pi für mich ausgeschlossen.

Aus /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.3/java-config-2 werde ich nicht ganz schlau, wie ich dem EnvironmentManager den Pfad unterschiebe.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

----------

## cpr

bump  :Wink: 

----------

